# Flaga sse3 i ssse3

## Xywa

Witam,

Właśnie zaciągam dodatki do kdenlive i okazało się że jeden z programów ma opcje na flagę sse3. W /etc/make.conf mam zaznaczoną flagę ssse3 i nie za bardzo jestem pewien czy powinienem także dodać sse3.

Wg tego wątku:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-5389373.html?sid=e3a4ba71947aab951cf3b4eafbd3c915

pni=sse3, a cat /proc/cpuinfo wskazuje że mój procesor obsługuje pni.

Czy aby na pewno się nie mylę i czy mogę dodać flagę sse3 (oprócz ssse3) dla mojego procesora?

```
$ cat /proc/cpuinfo 

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 15

model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T5800  @ 2.00GHz

stepping        : 13

cpu MHz         : 2000.000

cache size      : 2048 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

core id         : 0

cpu cores       : 2

apicid          : 0

initial apicid  : 0

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 10

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good nopl aperfmperf pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm lahf_lm dts

bogomips        : 3999.55

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor       : 1

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 15

model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T5800  @ 2.00GHz

stepping        : 13

cpu MHz         : 2000.000

cache size      : 2048 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

core id         : 1

cpu cores       : 2

apicid          : 1

initial apicid  : 1                                                                                                                                   

fpu             : yes                                                                                                                                 

fpu_exception   : yes                                                                                                                                 

cpuid level     : 10                                                                                                                                  

wp              : yes                                                                                                                                 

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good nopl aperfmperf pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm lahf_lm dts

bogomips        : 3999.71

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

```

----------

## Garrappachc

Z tego co wiem, ssse3 jest rozszerzeniem sse3, więc chyba możesz.

----------

## SlashBeast

ssse3=ssse3

pni=sse3

smialo dodaj

```
gcc -Q --help=target -march=native  -mtune generic|grep -v disabled
```

U mnie native dodaje:

```
-msse

-msse2

-msse3

-msse4

-msse4.1

-msse4.2

-mssse3
```

----------

